# Need to buy Yokohama Tyre!



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

I need to buy a tyre for my Dad's lexus online, and they need to be able to post to mainland UK (slough)

Haven't had much luck, maybe someone can recommend some places

The tyre is

Yokohama Advan Sport 245/40 ZR18 97Y RF , RPB, BW (Su)


Thanks


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

http://www.lkperformancestyling.co.uk/product.php?ctn=yokohamatyres&product=F0131

expensive though!


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

swordjo said:


> http://www.lkperformancestyling.co.uk/product.php?ctn=yokohamatyres&product=F0131
> 
> expensive though!


OUCH.

last time i paid 153 inc delivery from www.mytyres.co.uk!


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

Luke667 said:


> I need to buy a tyre for my Dad's lexus online, and they need to be able to post to mainland UK (slough)
> 
> Haven't had much luck, maybe someone can recommend some places
> 
> ...


Slough Tyre and exhausts on the farnham road have allways been good to me :thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Black Cirlces have them!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Its a bit of a drive but Martins tyres in west end, woking have always been very cheap, do a yell search for their number.


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

ha ha 
i get my tyres from there(martins) best to call them first he will give you a price and tell you when they will be ready !!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Camskill are the cheapest:

http://www.camskill.co.uk/

Bought my Veredesteins from them, other places were £130+ camskill £95.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Camskill may be the cheapest for tyre but they don't have them!


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

swordjo said:


> Black Cirlces have them!


http://www.blackcircles.com/


----------

